

Jekyll/Octopress Hacker News plugin - dryman
http://www.idryman.org/blog/2012/04/05/jekyll-octopress-hacker-news-plugin/

======
why-el
I wrote that the link should send you back to HN and then after testing it in
Hacksandthoughts I realized it actually does. This is a good step forward.

------
dryman
This button numerously increases SEO of my blog :D

------
bmelton
Kudos. I didn't even realize that this button existed (whether for Jekyll or
not.)

